# DOMINICAN REPUBLIC, THE BEST PLACE FOR VACATION



## fastboyRD (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## fastboyRD (Jun 8, 2010)

all credits goes to the author

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6989204954/in/photostream/


----------



## fastboyRD (Jun 8, 2010)

all credits goes to the author









By rsaezn on flickr


9Jun4977 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


9Jun4971 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr



















all credits goes to the author​


----------



## fastboyRD (Jun 8, 2010)

*Macao Beach!*


*Corales Golf Course!*


----------



## fastboyRD (Jun 8, 2010)

Fishing lodge Cap Cana!






Al fondo The Farallon @trump!




The Church!


----------



## fastboyRD (Jun 8, 2010)

_*Santo Domingo, Zona Colonial (the historic neighborhood of Santo Domingo). Dominican Republic*_

































































































​


----------



## fastboyRD (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## fastboyRD (Jun 8, 2010)

*More of Santo Domingo, DR *



















































​


----------



## fastboyRD (Jun 8, 2010)

santo domingo por preppiboi, en Flickr


nos encontramos a las cinco por preppiboi, en Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Carribean Sea, Playa Bavaro, Dominican Republic by switch-twitch, on Flickr


Deep inside The Dominican Republic by DomiArte, on Flickr


Santo domingou by Alleeyb, on Flickr


Dust and sunset by mariodavalos.com, on Flickr


Isla Saona - Saona Island Beach - Dominican Republic Beach by Escape Traveler, on Flickr


Isla Saona - Saona Island Beach - Dominican Republic Beach by Escape Traveler, on Flickr


Isla Saona - Saona Island Beach - Dominican Republic Beach by Escape Traveler, on Flickr


Isla Saona - Saona Island Beach - Dominican Republic Beach by Escape Traveler, on Flickr


Bayahibe Harbor - Dominican Republic by Escape Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Isla Saona - Saona Island Beach - Dominican Republic Beach by Escape Traveler, on Flickr


Isla Saona - Saona Island Beach - Dominican Republic Beach by Escape Traveler, on Flickr


Mano Juan - Isla Saona - Dominican Republic by Escape Traveler, on Flickr


Isla Saona - Saona Island Beach - Dominican Republic Beach by Escape Traveler, on Flickr


Saona Island Catamaran Trip - Dominican Republic by Escape Traveler, on Flickr


Mano Juan - Isla Saona - Dominican Republic by Escape Traveler, on Flickr


Mano Juan - Isla Saona - Dominican Republic by Escape Traveler, on Flickr


Isla Saona - Saona Island Beach - Dominican Republic Beach by Escape Traveler, on Flickr


Isla Saona - Saona Island Beach - Dominican Republic Beach by Escape Traveler, on Flickr


Isla Saona - Saona Island Beach - Dominican Republic Beach by Escape Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Catalina Island by Didi2965, on Flickr


Almost deserted Island by Didi2965, on Flickr


cathédrale de saint domingue by Excursion Photos, on Flickr


palacio nacional by Excursion Photos, on Flickr


Bird Sanctuary by Excursion Photos, on Flickr


Dolphin Swim by Excursion Photos, on Flickr


Bravissimo by Excursion Photos, on Flickr


Bravissimo Show by Excursion Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic by UR Living Learning, on Flickr


Honeymoon (iPhone) by Fábio.Mattos, on Flickr


Honeymoon (iPhone) by Fábio.Mattos, on Flickr


Honeymoon (iPhone) by Fábio.Mattos, on Flickr


Honeymoon (iPhone) by Fábio.Mattos, on Flickr


Honeymoon (iPhone) by Fábio.Mattos, on Flickr


Honeymoon (iPhone) by Fábio.Mattos, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5725 by Reimar Hoven, on Flickr


IMG_5695 by Reimar Hoven, on Flickr


IMG_5683 by Reimar Hoven, on Flickr


IMG_5583 by Reimar Hoven, on Flickr


IMG_5381 by Reimar Hoven, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5242 by Reimar Hoven, on Flickr


IMG_5129 by Reimar Hoven, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5060 by Reimar Hoven, on Flickr


IMG_5023 by Reimar Hoven, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5021 by Reimar Hoven, on Flickr


IMG_5013 by Reimar Hoven, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

i dont like the title " the best place for vacations" hno:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0476 by Brayo, on Flickr


IMG_0309a by Brayo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0468 by Brayo, on Flickr


stroll on the beach by Brayo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0098 by Brayo, on Flickr


El Cabito bar/restaurant by SimsShots Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

El Cabito restaurant/bar by SimsShots Photography, on Flickr
his popular eatery is perched on the brink of a cliff 40 feet above the ocean near Las Galeras, Samana, Dominican Republic


Samana Bay, Dominican Republic by SimsShots Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Playita the little beach by SimsShots Photography, on Flickr


Cayo Levantado by SimsShots Photography, on Flickr
This is a view of Cayo Levantado from Vista Mare resort, Samana, Dominican Republic. This is a great spot for whale watching as well.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dominican Carnaval, Samana by SimsShots Photography, on Flickr


Dominican Carnaval parade by SimsShots Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photos Yellow Fever....thanks for posting. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8675570150/in/photostream/
Punta Cana 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8674465409/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8675570420/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8674465297/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8674461811/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8675567434/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

194998 by http://ebookforchildren-baby.blogspot.com, on Flickr
BACARDI BEACH, CAYO LEVANTADO


My dinner for tonight #dominicanfood#rice#avocado#yummy#mmm lets get busy now!!! by Remolacha.net pics, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beach in dominican republic by Photo4True, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/615018...waw-ePdZAx-ePeFAe-ePeTjV-ePqw4y-ePryNY-ePqm2N


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DR2012_011 by [mark dittberner], on Flickr


Dawn at the Royal Suites by Space Ritual, on Flickr


----------



## AKKS (Sep 13, 2012)

Bahia Las Aguilas con Bachata Sensual


----------

